# Ugh! Graphics card issues



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So I upgraded a graphics card in my kids computer (Dell Dimesion E521) so it's about 8 years old. I know the PCIe video slot is older but should have no issues at least displaying an HD resolution as the old card did.
I bought an ASUS Radeon R7 250 so they can play the newer Sims4 however after installing the new card and then installing the drivers it won't go higher than 1280x1024, I have tried uninstalling the driver and reinstalling and no change

Help?:help:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Does the system still recognize the make and model of the attached monitor? Or is it saying something like "Standard VGA"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, it still just says standard vga and when I click on the AMD graphics tool to adjust the screen resolution it comes up with " no AMD graphics driver installed or driver is not functioning"

The full model of the graphics card is a ASUS R7 250 2GD5


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

So in device manager it doesn't show the model of the card or the monitor either?

Have you downloaded the latest driver from the AMD site? I had no end of trouble with mine and now two years later it is finally working as it should. My next display card is going to be an Nvidia again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, I ended up downloading the driver straight from AMD and that worked. The CD that came with the card must have had issues :huh:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm glad it all worked out for you.

BTW Happy New Year from Oz.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

And same to you Bill


----------

